# What Size Backspace on 69



## Ozzmann (Oct 31, 2009)

What is the standard backspace on a 69 GTO.
Will a 20 x 10" rim fit on the rear with a 4-5" backspace.
What size will fit up front?
Probably look like dumb questions, but I've just purchased my first old school rocket ship:willy: and wont get it till at least xmas.
So you may read some strange questions over the next few months from the aussie guy.:seeya:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

20' rims would not look good to me on a classic. The ride with no sidewall on the tire would be crap too.


----------



## Ozzmann (Oct 31, 2009)

Yea maybe, I've seen them with 20's looking good and seen em with 15's looking just as good. Don't know yet which way to go, but if someone can tell me what the factory backspacing is that would help me out a lot.:confused


----------



## Dagrmn (Jan 31, 2021)

Ozzmann said:


> Yea maybe, I've seen them with 20's looking good and seen em with 15's looking just as good. Don't know yet which way to go, but if someone can tell me what the factory backspacing is that would help me out a lot.:confused


Did you find out? I'm trying to do the same. Do you have pictures?


----------

